# Roasted Apples.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I like to use this recipe to keep the kids occupied with dessert while I clean up any mess I made cooking the meal.

I have two camp fork rests [See the product reviews] that work very nicely to build a rotisserie. 

I will peel and core out the apples. I will get a long stick that is about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch in diameter and strip it of its bark and heat it over the fire enough to dry it without turning it black.

I put the stick through the holes where the core used to be in the apple and then wrap foil around the apples on the stick with a little butter and cinnamon inside the foil.

The kids love to turn the stick over the fire to roast their apples and they taste so good!


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

sounds good...I'm going to try that one


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The roasted apples on the rotisserie is something we did but with hot dogs. My Dad would cook those hot dogs for us on the fire. They would cook perfectly every time. I had never thought about doing this with apples. It's really quite a elegant idea with the apples. They are also healthy for the children to eat. Thanks!:10220:


----------

